# Getting rid of timeshare by not paying maintenance fee



## jdyke (Dec 15, 2009)

For those desperate to rid themselves of timeshare points: What will happen if owner refuses to pay maintenance fee?  Is it likely Wyndham will eventually take the timeshare points?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi and wlecome to TUG!

Wyndham will turn you over to collections and ruin your credit.  They would rather have a dues paying owner on the line, that get back points that they have to try to sell in a weak market.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Dec 15, 2009)

MF is control by HOA (POA), they will need to team with Wyndham to collect you or foreclose you.  Some resort (with different management team), has report very slow on this, and cause a lot of problem in the over operation.

If you still own loan, than Wyndham will take deed back in the process try to collect from you the unpaid and ruin your credit.  

You should talk to either resort or Wyndham (if you still own mortgage) if you want get rid of it that way to see if they take it back.

Jya-Ning


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 15, 2009)

*Just Quit Paying & You Will Find Out Pronto, 1st Hand.*




jdyke said:


> What will happen if owner refuses to pay maintenance fee?


Click here for a clue. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## e.bram (Dec 15, 2009)

AwayWeGo:
Where did your information come from? Personal experience?
Are you an attorney or do you work for a collection agency(you sound like one)?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 15, 2009)

*The Wisdom Of TUG.*




e.bram said:


> Where did your information come from?


Everything that I know about timeshares (or that I _think_ I know), I learned from TUG & TUG-BBS. 

Bottom line*:*  I know just enough to be dangerous. 

Don't say you weren't warned. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Dec 16, 2009)

Super...and very accurate answer!

You can't just walk away from a legal debt.  But you can try the ebay thing and sell it for a dollar...


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 16, 2009)

Rob&Carol Q said:


> You can't just walk away from a legal debt. But you can try the ebay thing and sell it for a dollar...


 
I love this advice!  (not really)...  First, do some research and see if you'll even get a dollar for your timeshare.  Over half the timeshares on eBay listed for a dollar do not get any bids, and you're still out the $50 eBay fee for posting the ad.  You can look through eBay completed auctions to verify previous auctions.  If you own an off-season week at most resorts, I can save you the research time right now, and tell you to forget about eBay.

Second, it's all about your credit score.  If you stop paying, it will affect your credit score as an unpaid obligation.  Good luck!


----------



## e.bram (Dec 16, 2009)

ace2000:
oh yeah, GM and Chrysler did it(among others) and are doing fine.


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 16, 2009)

e.bram said:


> ace2000:
> oh yeah, GM and Chrysler did it(among others) and are doing fine.


 
That's my point. Each person will have to balance it all out. For some, it'll be best to take the credit hit.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 16, 2009)

e.bram said:


> ace2000:
> oh yeah, GM and Chrysler did it(among others) and are doing fine.



They defaulted on their timeshares???  What scoundrels! 

:deadhorse:


----------



## mwwich (Dec 16, 2009)

They defaulted on their timeshares???  What scoundrels! 

The US taxpayer probably covered it....


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 16, 2009)

I guess you missed my point - bringing up GM and Chrysler in this thread is totally off topic, not to mention political, not to mention that it's been beat to death.  Let's stay on topic, please!


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 16, 2009)

From what I understand it was part of a test marketing plan by GM and Chrysler... where they threw in a free unwanted blue-week timeshare with every car purchase.  I now know that GM and Chrysler must have been the buyer of all these $1 eBay purchases that everyone keeps suggesting.

Anyway, the test has now ended unfavorably, and GM and Chrysler representatives are now paying TUG members.


----------



## GadgetRick (Dec 17, 2009)

Rob&Carol Q said:


> Super...and very accurate answer!
> 
> You can't just walk away from a legal debt.  But you can try the ebay thing and sell it for a dollar...



Well, technically, you _can_ walk away from a legal transaction. You just will (most-likely) have other consequences to deal with.


----------



## 1950bing (Dec 17, 2009)

Apply the same thought process to your car or house. Tired of paying for it? What are the chances the dealership or mort. co. will simply relieve you of the dept ?


----------



## Jya-Ning (Dec 17, 2009)

1950bing said:


> Apply the same thought process to your car or house. Tired of paying for it? What are the chances the dealership or mort. co. will simply relieve you of the dept ?



There is no standard answer for that.  But have you talked to your mortgage company or car company?  If you have money or means to pay the money, they will not try to take it back.  But if you don't have the resource, they will from time to time work with you try to reduce your loss, or just take it from you.

At the moment you decide it may not worth to keep paying, I will guess you are gathering the cost of different actions that can led to you, instead of just randomly pick one and jump on it.  The more options you know and explore and figure the potential cost, the better.  So, you should talk to them, since this is one of the options.

If they are not willing to take it back, or if the cost of them take back is higher than you can/willing to take, and you really can not afford, and can not sold it as cheap as you can, than you don't have much choice but walk out.

Did'nt you also explore few options to get rid of your TS?

Jya-Ning


----------

